# Portugal advice and photos please



## KITTYKAMPER

Calling on all Portugal veterans, could you cheer me up while I am stuck on a rig in the North sea ( a ship in effect ) that's bobbing about like a cork !!

when we get off our rigs in 10 days ( hopefully without delay, Fridays helicopter flight still not here and not looking good for today either ) we will be heading south and hopping on the ferry to Santander. Hettie the Hymer is itching to get back to the continent as she doesn't like the weather or the traffic in the UK.

We will be spending the next few months in Spain and Portugal, splitting our time 50/50 between the rigs and the van and flying to and from Malaga where we store the van.

Our first trip will be 10 days, travelling from Santander to Malaga via Oviedo ( to visit friends ) and Portugal. We will just have a week to drive through Portugal and as it's our first time we just want to amble slowly through to get a feel of the place and to earmark places to return to over the coming months. this might include a little bit of the coast south of Porto but not the Algarve, I think for this trip we will mainly be looking at the Douro, the Alentejo, and any nice bits in between that you can recommend.

Could all you experienced Portugal tourers tell us your favorite Aires and favorite drives, please post any photos that might inspire and links to blogs etc would be great. thanks in advance
Kathy


----------



## SNandJA

Aire at Peso da Régua is very good and is the gateway to upper Duoro Valley and there are day cruises available. View from bridge over river.
From Oviedo enter via Miranda Do Douro then perhaps via Mogaduoro Vila Flor or Torre de Moncorvo, Pinhao to Peso.

Can't see you can amble through Portugal in a week visiting the places you list. Evora would be a must see place if passing on route to Spain
Steve

Edit Watch out for Automatic Tolls visit
Portugal Tolls


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Thanks Steve
that's great, will make that our first stop
any more of you regulars have any tips of good stopovers?

I know a week is short, we will probably be driving a few hours in the morning ( preferably on quiet , scenic roads so any advice on such would be great ) then a walk or cycle in the afternoons.

Not having been to Portugal in the van and in fact having seen very little of the country ( Nazare about 30 years ago and Albufeira about 20 years ago)
I'm getting quite excited. The more i read the more I think I will like touring Portugal even more than touring France and Spain! 

I've found a few blogs and photo albums that have really whet my appetite so anyone who has photos or blogs online please post or PM a link. I've still got a week to go on the rig and the internet is so slow it's like going back to dial up! also can only get on the computer for 10 mins a few times a day, so any links will be great

Kathy


----------



## Spacerunner

We are experiencing our first visit to Portugal at the moment. So although not Portugal veterans we can tell you about, in particular, Alentejo where we have been staying for the past 3 weeks.
Its not at all touristy, even the touristy parts. Many of the old towns are very much still mediaeval and fascinating. The countryside is like no other I have seen. Quite green, many olive trees and cork oak . Huge boulders and rocky outcrops everywhere and many different bird species.
Rivers and barragems abound. Barragem are literally dams and many have overnighting areas, some fully equipped aires, all with scenic settings.
On our way here we stayed at Vilar Formoso aire (good shop opposite who collects the fee). Several kilometres down the A25/IP5 there is a service area where you can arrange'Easytoll'. Just insert a bank card into a machine which links the card to your vehicle number plate. Quite painless! 
Our next stop was Vila Velha, attractive aire next to a river gorge.
ATM we are long term on an informal campsite just east of Castelo de Vide. A hill top ancient fortified town.
Supermarkets, LPG, fuel etc all within 9 km. Name of site is Quinta do Pomarinrho, Dutch-owned and almost all Dutch customers.
Weather has been as good as it gets, bit of sunbathing most days and cool nights. Beats UK januaries hands down....I'm a total convert!


----------



## rugbyken

I was gonna put a few places down but realised too far apart to get to and enjoy in a week still we went in September going down from Spain to the Algarve had 6 weeks and never got there , we stayed at the elephant park in Spain barcares?? Then the castle at Braganca straight down there are castles and barragems enough to occupy anyone personal favourites include Tomar nr the coast and wilding at Almovar but inland loved the terraced hilltop town of Montarez and the barraged de Nisa , portugal now is like france was 20 years ago.


----------



## peejay

Hi Kathy,

This is a cut & paste of a few places we stopped at on our visit last year if it helps, not sure if they are on your route though... 



Almeida. N40.72768 W6.90447 

Great little free aire in spectaculr location just outside the town walls. 

Free electric and facs in toilet block. 

Close to Spanish border. 



Guarda, N40.54925 W7.24168 

Huge carpark with free service point opposite. 

Close to the town. 



Sao Pedro Do Sol, N40.74039 W8.08685 

Free aire in layby just a few minutes from this lovely spa resort. 

A bit noisy as main road nearby but quietens down at night. 



Costa Nova, N40.61430 W8.75189 

Free motorhome parking area set back from the dunes and beach. 

Very popular so arrive early. 

Toilet block opposite with outside showere, also possible to empty grey & toilet waste. 



Costa De Lavos, N40.08795 W8.87480 

Fantastic free aire close to a lovely beach. 

Good servicepoint and free showers. 



Pedrogao, N39.91680 W8.95371 

Parking overnight tolerated on the outskirts of the town by the dunes. 

Toilet block nearby for water and poss toilet waste. 

A trip down to the beach when the boats land their catch is a must see. 



Navares, N39.58929 W9.07463 

Parking tolerated overnight at the port, 5 mins walk from the centre., height barriers but 1 removed for motorhoeme access when we visited. 

Very touristy and busy seaside resort. 



Foz Do Arelho, N39.42776 W9.21946 

Slightly ramshackle but charming little aire by the beach. 

euro4.50 p/n reductions for long stays, money collected each evening. 

Large service point. 



Obidos, N39.35632 W9.15665 

About 15 places, situated next the the arches on outskirts of this beautiful town. 

Free daytime parking, €6 overnight inc use of servicepoint. 



Consolacao, 2 overnight parking areas, 

In town with beach adjacent, small toilet block nearby, water possible N39.32567 W9.35704 

On the cliffs above the town overlooking the sea, can get a bit breezy N39.32153 W9.35748 



Praia De Sao Lourenco, N39.01106 W9.42139 

Rough surfaced area at side of main carpark in cove overlooking wild beach, no facs. 

Used a lot by surfers in their VW's great spot and beautiful sandy beach. 



SantaSusanna, N38.91832 W9.38311 

Free servicepoint and large overnight parking area in small village near Ericeira. 

Not very picturesque but handy place to dump waste if you're wildcamping along the coast. 



Coruche, N38.96141 W8.51882 

Free aire in large fenced carpark on outskirts of town. 

Don't park overnight near to the servicepoint as fishermen arrive very early most mornings to use it to gut their catch and rinse down their vans, noisy and smelly! 



Barragem D'Alqueva/Monsaraz, N38.42735 W7.38360 

Great little spot overlooking the Lake and with spectacular views of Monsaraz above. 



Monsaraz, N38.44261 W7.38062 

Motorhome specific parking just outside this beautiful and dramatic situated hilltop town. 

Spectacular views over the Barragem below, no facs. Very popular, arrive early. 

Service point available at nearby Teheiro N38.45325 W7.38123 but complicated payment method by phone and id req'd as key deposit. 



Barragem Pego Do Altar, N38.42068 W8.39084 

Great wildcamp spot at the edge of the Barragem. 

Toilet block short walk to top of hill with free showers, water tap and toilet empty possible. 



Barragem D'Algueva, N38.20166 W7.48756 

Overnight parking at side of Water Taxi car park. Several parking possibilities here, no facs. 



Estrela, N3826612 W7.38891 

Small overnight parking area at side of sleepy little village overlooking lake. No Facs 

Very quiet at night, nice views over lake. 



Redondo N38.64531 W7.54225 

Good free servicepoint but overnight parking area a bit grim, in industrial estate. 

Town 5 mins walk. 



Terrugem N38.84574 W7.34866 

Free servicepoint, excellent little market on Wednesdays. Small bullring opposite. 

Excellent little stoppover close to Spanish border. 



Elvas Intermarche, N38.87399 W7.18450 

Handy service point at side of supermarket, access is via fuel station at side of supermarket. 

No overnighting but overnight parking possible in Elvas town or at nearby Terrugem. 

Regards, 

Pete


----------



## Kaytutt

I can't give you any advice about touring with a motorhome but we have been going to Portugal for our main holiday (villa rentals) for more than 10 years and what makes the place special for us is the people, they are just so friendly and helpful

If I could afford to take all my children and grandchildren with me I would go and live there without a seconds hesitation 

Enjoy your visit


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

thanks all, very helpfull and inspiring too, getting more and more excited now ......
Pete, thanks so much for that list. I have the 'all the aires' but at home ( i forgot to bring it offshore for research) so now I can have a look at these on google earth and start planning a route. 

Does anyone else have any recommendations? 
anyone going to be in the Alentejo early Feb?

for walking I often get the sunflower guides , any keen walkers out there who know of any particularly nice walks?

oh ..... and Kaytutt .... all I can say is 'do it' !!!!!
the children and grandchildren can come and visit, Europe is so small now and flights affordable enough. Go for it, life is so short


----------



## Spacerunner

Beginning of this week I've 'discovered' a marvellous walk. It climbs up the high peaks behind the Quinta we're staying on.
Its an almost perfectly preserved Roman road complete with cobbled surface and standing stone kerbs. Just can't believe how well preserved it is, gives you goose bumps just walking on history.
Wish I could post a picture!


----------



## bigtree

Is it this one?


----------



## Spacerunner

So, so close!
The path I 'found' is on the other side of the hill!
I still haven't found the link or walked far enough to find the overhill link.
The path on my side of the hill has only just recently been cleared so its very exciting to be one of the first to use it for many years.


----------



## Spacerunner

Our side of the hill.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Spacerunner
WOW
thankyou!
a lovely looking campsite and a great sounding walk too
this is exactly the sort of spot I am hoping to include in our week
we will probably only do a campsite once in the 10 days and ......
I think this could be it!

did you post a link before? I'll have a look
thanks again!


----------



## Spacerunner

KITTYKAMPER said:


> Spacerunner
> WOW
> thankyou!
> a lovely looking campsite and a great sounding walk too
> this is exactly the sort of spot I am hoping to include in our week
> we will probably only do a campsite once in the 10 days and ......
> I think this could be it!
> 
> did you post a link before? I'll have a look
> thanks again!


There is a website http://www.pomarinho.com/pt/
The site is very laid back and informal. Nice Dutch owners who organise meals out locally now and then.
Facilities are good but no motorhome service point. We swan off to shops and then picnic at the Barragem Nisa to fill with freshwater and empty waste, so much easier.
As you're walkers the showers are very good. Hot, no press buttons, powerful and free.

We like the site so much I've already made my mind up to come back next winter!


----------



## Spacerunner

At last found workaround for posting pics.
Photos of the Roman road on west side of the mountain. Much more of a workaday construction on this side.


----------



## deckboy

Here's a mix from our trip late 2014.
Enjoy, dream and plan!

 Portugal 2014


----------



## Nethernut

How dog friendly is Portugal?


----------



## Spacerunner

We have our dog with us and, so far, have had no problems. I've walked her round towns and villages and met no prejudices.
I've not attempted to take her to bars or restaurants so don't know the score on that.
Dogs here seem to be used more as guard dogs, especially in rural areas where we are.
A good sign is that most supermarkets have good pet departments so dogs do seem popular.
There is apparently a large stray dog population. The ones I've seen all look reasonably fed and good condition but be wary of them they are fiercely independent and could take your dog as a threat.


----------



## Spacerunner

Nethernut said:


> How dog friendly is Portugal?


sort of answers your question.

https://www.youtube.com/user/visitalentejo


----------



## Nethernut

Spacerunner said:


> Nethernut said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dog friendly is Portugal?
> 
> 
> 
> sort of answers your question.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/visitalentejo
Click to expand...

m

Just showing 3 videos, is one specific to dogs?
Jan


----------



## Nethernut

What are the roads like? Our son was in Portugal (mainly northern part) and says the driving is terrible in towns and the quality of the roads is poor. Have they improved? We like to wander, are not into burning up the miles on motorways - is this the sort of travelling you are doing Spacerunner. Our motorhome has the low profile AMC chassis?


----------



## Spacerunner

Nethernut said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nethernut said:
> 
> 
> 
> How dog friendly is Portugal?
> 
> 
> 
> sort of answers your question.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/visitalentejo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> m
> 
> Just showing 3 videos, is one specific to dogs?
> Jan
Click to expand...

OK, bit tongue in cheek.
Its a travel documentary and its all based around a girl looking for her lost dog.


----------



## Spacerunner

Nethernut said:


> What are the roads like? Our son was in Portugal (mainly northern part) and says the driving is terrible in towns and the quality of the roads is poor. Have they improved? We like to wander, are not into burning up the miles on motorways - is this the sort of travelling you are doing Spacerunner. Our motorhome has the low profile AMC chassis?


Quality of roads is good but you do come across a shocker now and then especially in the countryside.
Most (all the ones we travelled on) are excellent and very clearly sign posted. Clearer than France!
Even minor roads are good due to underuse most probably.
Had no trouble driving through towns apart from the usual panicked 'which way now' and 'who's tooting who?'  
Some of the older towns and villages are still only suitable for horse and cart. Enter at your own risk, hope your good at reversing!  :lol:


----------



## 1302

Visit our blogs - theres tonnes of Portugal pix on there 

Several weeks in Gale plus loads of touring too. ...


----------



## Biglol

*spelling mistakes*

I have tried to look up to towns in Portugal only to find they are spelling mistakes :evil: :evil:


----------



## Biglol

Nethernut said:


> How dog friendly is Portugal?


If you are lucky they won't keep you awake later than 1am


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Well we are back on our rigs in the north sea and Portugal seems like a distant memory!
Have not had decent wifi to upload pics and info but will do that soon.
Peejay like you we are hooked!! thanks for the pointers. Peejay thanks for taking the time to post your stopovers, a lot of which were not in our book and we used. 
Had only just over a week in Portugal and basically entered at Miranda da Douro ( as suggested by someone on here ) followed the Douro down for a while then continued heading south via the quieter roads close to Spanish border, didn't go on any motorways. The roads were all fantastic motorhoming, scenic and EMPTY, all good roads apart from one rather bumpy stretch which made for slow driving ..... never a problem for us. Then we went on down to Povoa, Monraraz ( amazing ) Marvao and a few more lovely spots. will post info on spots we found that were not in the Aires book 
thanks everyone for all the help
going back to Portugal in 2 weeks for another 2 weeks so will report back
Kathy


----------



## Spacerunner

Sounds like you were in the area we explored.
Isn't the Marvao aire marvellous!


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Spacerunner

indeed we were, in fact it was your posts that convinced us that was the area for us. I actually meant to write 'Spacerunner' like you we are hooked, but managed to write Peejay twice instead ..... DOH.
We didn't manage to get to your wonderful sounding Dutch owned campsite as we ran out of time but have bookmarked it for next trip. Are you still in Portugal?
Have you been to the Aire at the top of the Povoa reservoir?
Free, full services, toilets and even cold showers, great views, possibility to park down closer to the lake ....... perfect!
We couldn't believe how fabulous it was both there and at Monsaraz, there were very few other vans there too. At Monsaraz we were alone one night and other 2 nights just 2 or 3 other vans. Went for a fabulous meal in the walled town and was telling the owner how privileged we felt being permitted to park in such an incredible spot ( I mean you woulod not even be able to park your car somewhere like that in the UK would you !? not even if you were willing to pay )
the lovely man was actually apologising for the fact that they didn't have full services right there and that we had to drive to the next village to service the van ..... choice of 3 places nearby actually. I think I may have to change my footnote
'Vive La France ... le Paradis du Campingcar' and find out the equivalent phrase in Portuguese !
We absolutely adored the Alentejo region ...... and the wine!! oh my ! .....move over Rioja, Alentejo red is now my favorite tipple


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Spacerunner

forgot to say .... yes the Marvao aire is fabulous too, sadly it was raining when we were there so we didn't get to enjoy the view. I could easily spend a couple of weeks just dotting between Marvao, Povoa, Monsaraz, Alqueva reservoir waterside just down from Monsaraz ..... I feel like we've only scratched the surface and can't wait to get back there.


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Monsaraz



...... there will be a photo here when I can find out how to do it, I'll also upload photos of other stops with coordinates ....


----------



## Nethernut

enjoyed reading your reports on aires in Portugal, sounds as if we are going to enjoy touring there next December/January and maybe even February. Not into crowded campsites and was beginning to think that was the only option. Friends have tried to persuade us to go to the Costas in spain, they love Benidorm - they told us that Portugal was always wet, cold & windy and roads bad.


----------



## Spacerunner

Nethernut said:


> enjoyed reading your reports on aires in Portugal, sounds as if we are going to enjoy touring there next December/January and maybe even February. Not into crowded campsites and was beginning to think that was the only option. Friends have tried to persuade us to go to the Costas in spain, they love Benidorm - they told us that Portugal was always wet, cold & windy and roads bad.


Certainly no problems with the roads and we've been well off the beaten track.
We have been here since just after Christmas and can't believe how good the weather has been. Especially as we've been told that this has been the coldest winter for twenty years.
Hurry over to Alentejo before its discovered, but I doubt if the beach crowd are going to like it much.


----------



## Biglol

KITTYKAMPER said:


> Spacerunner
> 
> Have you been to the Aire at the top of the Povoa reservoir?
> 
> .....move over Rioja, Alentejo red is now my favorite tipple


Help, can't find the Povoa Reservoir, does it have another name and where is the nearest town ??


----------



## peejay

Barragem da Povoa, some refer to as Barragem Nisa, a couple of km's NorthWest of Castelo de Vide.

Pete


----------



## Spacerunner

Biglol said:


> KITTYKAMPER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spacerunner
> 
> Have you been to the Aire at the top of the Povoa reservoir?
> 
> .....move over Rioja, Alentejo red is now my favorite tipple
> 
> 
> 
> Help, can't find the Povoa Reservoir, does it have another name and where is the nearest town ??
Click to expand...

Nearest village is Póvoa e Meadas, but its so small that you would be better off using Castelo de Vide as a search reference. Full name is Barragem da Póvoa, not sure if the accent is essential or not


----------



## Biglol

Hi Spacerunner, you still out there? what is the weather like at the moment? I'm jotting down all these places so I can visit them later in the year


----------



## Spacerunner

Biglol said:


> Hi Spacerunner, you still out there? what is the weather like at the moment? I'm jotting down all these places so I can visit them later in the year


Yup! Still here.
Weather last two days been a bit grey but not cold.
Seems we're in the change to warmer weather but have to go through a messy bit first.
Not running the space heating at all now.
Outside temperature at almost midnight is 13°c and my weather forecaster has a big sun on it!


----------



## suedew

Loving this thread heading to portugal later this year. Prefer coastal areas but enjoy the inland areas too love the idea of barragems perhaps it is just being near water that I like.

Sue


----------



## Biglol

suedew said:


> Loving this thread heading to portugal later this year. Prefer coastal areas but enjoy the inland areas too love the idea of barragems perhaps it is just being near water that I like.
> 
> Sue


Me to, We live near Sidmouth in East Devon and most days we walk along the front weather permitting. There is an english lady living in Portugal who writes for a living and her website will give you loads of places to visit http://juliedawnfox.com.


----------



## Spacerunner

One of the places that Julie Fox mentions is Monsaraz.
This is a photo of the magnificent motorhome parking area. We spent two nights there.
The castle is well worth a visit but watch your step, some parts are tricky!


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Help !

Thanks Spacerunner for uploading the Monsaraz pic, I failed miserably to upload mine. Where am I going wrong? .....
photo resized using web resizer
clicked on chose file and file name appeared 
but the 'add attatchment' button is doing nothing ( in fact it's staying grey and not black so not option to click ... if you know what I mean.

I'd like to upload some more pics from Povoa reservoir Aire etc, will check coordinates and post them with it.

Thanks again all of you for your help and tips, the internet was barely working while I was offshore last time so I couldn't do the pre tour research I usually do, but with suggestions in this thread and links to blogs I basically just picked out a route and the stops in a matter of minutes .... basically all the hard work was done for me and every tip I followed was a gem.
Kathy


----------



## peejay

Hi Kathy,

If you're using the 'add attachment' facility then you need to keep the photo size around 100kb, certainly no larger than 124kb, then you should be able to add 3 at a time.

Attached should be a view from the other side of the Monsaraz aire...

Pete


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Thanks Pete, I'll try again, I resized them to well below 100 but for some reason it's not working at all, could be the server here on the rig of course?
Great shot of the resevoir there, looks even better with leaves on the trees. I reckon the Mimosa should be in full bloom by the time we get back there in a couple of weeks. Going to try a bit of the Algarve but I think we could well be heading for them there hills after a few days, just loved it up there. Any particularly nice spots in the Algarve?


----------



## Biglol

I have looked all over this site and can't find how to upload a photo, it must be in the only place I haven't looked.
Could someone please tell me how,

with thanks


----------



## Spacerunner

KITTYKAMPER said:


> Thanks Pete, I'll try again, I resized them to well below 100 but for some reason it's not working at all, could be the server here on the rig of course?
> Great shot of the resevoir there, looks even better with leaves on the trees. I reckon the Mimosa should be in full bloom by the time we get back there in a couple of weeks. Going to try a bit of the Algarve but I think we could well be heading for them there hills after a few days, just loved it up there. Any particularly nice spots in the Algarve?


We're on a private aire in the Algarve now. It's Almada D'ouro Club a hunting club.GPS N37°19'54, W7°28'05.
All services with EHU €4.40 per night special rates for longer stays.
Good walks, interesting flora....not met the wild boar yet!
Our last stop was at Sao Bartolomeo de Messines at another private aire. GPS N37°16'45.9, W8°14'29.8.Lovely site, all facilities including hot showers but no EHU.
Owners are Dutch and wonderfully friendly. He even offered to take our laundry to the nearest town when his mains generator broke down.


----------



## betterthanatent

Great thread with loads of information, all bookmarked and noted on our map  ... We too are heading to Portugal for the first time on the 10th of July. Not sure how far we will get but am planning to make the most of our 24 days.


----------



## Spacerunner

betterthanatent said:


> Great thread with loads of information, all bookmarked and noted on our map  ... We too are heading to Portugal for the first time on the 10th of July. Not sure how far we will get but am planning to make the most of our 24 days.


Be warned! The Alentejo can get seriously hot, hot hot during the summer months.
40°c is quite normal!


----------



## betterthanatent

Spacerunner said:


> betterthanatent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread with loads of information, all bookmarked and noted on our map  ... We too are heading to Portugal for the first time on the 10th of July. Not sure how far we will get but am planning to make the most of our 24 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Be warned! The Alentejo can get seriously hot, hot hot during the summer months.
> 40°c is quite normal!
Click to expand...

Hopefully not much hotter than 40 ! otherwise i think we will have to head for northern Spain .. but knowing our luck it will probably rain all month LOL


----------



## Al42

Biglol said:


> I have looked all over this site and can't find how to upload a photo, it must be in the only place I haven't looked.
> Could someone please tell me how,
> 
> with thanks


Bump...........give us a clue.......somebody......please


----------



## raynipper

When you post a reply and input some text. 
Go to the bottom and click CHOOSE FILE. 
This should open up places on your PC to photos. 
Select the photo which MUST me less than 124kb. and click OPEN. 
Then back on the reply page and click SUBMIT. 

The 124kb foxes most people. 

Ray.


----------



## Biglol

I have found it, no heed for you all to rush to my help thanks.

:evil: 

To add attachment don't use the "Quick Reply" but click on the "Post Reply" button lower down and it gives you the option to add an attachment.


----------



## Biglol

We found a nice spot on the Cliffs west of Carrapateira, stayed there there nights. Three young people were camping near by and were moved by the police, we think it was because they were too near the edge.


----------



## Biglol

*Carrapateira jpg*

Should I have PS'd out the shadow ?? :roll:


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Spacerunner

thanks again, that's great, will have a look at those 2 Aires on Google earth if the internet out here manages to pick up speed beyond the ridiculously slow pace it's turning at right now .... honestly I think prisoners get better internet access than we do on this rig!!


----------



## Al42

raynipper said:


> When you post a reply and input some text.
> Go to the bottom and click CHOOSE FILE.
> This should open up places on your PC to photos.
> Select the photo which MUST me less than 124kb. and click OPEN.
> Then back on the reply page and click SUBMIT.
> 
> The 124kb foxes most people.
> 
> Ray.


Thanks for that but there is no 'choose file' button on the quick reply section which is the most obvious method of replying.

Biglol has pointed to the correct reply option which is not at all obvious unless pointed out.

I have some nice pics of the Alentejo coast and nice spots in the Algarve, just got to find the time to reduce the sizes now!!


----------



## peejay

Give this a try, sorry its a bit long winded...

Type your text in, then click on the 'Preview' box at the bottom, click this then you should then see a 'Browse' and 'Add attachment' option at the bottom of the preview page below the text you have typed.

Click on 'Browse' and find the resized photo on your computer.

Click to highlight the photo, then click 'open' and the url of the photo should appear in the box to the left of the 'browse' button.

Click the 'add attachment' option.

If the photo is 124kb or less then it should upload the photo, if its too big then you'll get an 'internal server error' message.

Then click the 'preview' option again and it should show your post with the photo attached, if so, click 'submit' to send it to the forum.

Pete


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Peejay ...... thanks Pete !!!
it seems that at least on this PC it only works if I first click the preview button ........... ??
So ....... ta da ! have uploaded photo into my post on page 4, now I will try to upload a couple more ...

Biglol .....
that looks like a great spot ..... Carrapateira added to the list for our next visit.

AI42 .........
looking forward to seeing your photos of the Alentejo and Algarve, a bit more inspiration for my next trip. I'm glad I'm not the only one who was having trouble uploading photos, was begining to think the premature senile dementia was worse than I imagined !!!


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Wild camping spot
Alqueva reservoir, you can see Monsaraz at the top of the hill
GPS coordinates in Peejay's post
thanks Pete! it was a super spot and the birdlife in the morning was amazing


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

and last but not least .....
for now .....

Barragem de Nisa/Povoa
as Pete ( Peejay ) and Spacerunner helpfully pointed out, it's between Nisa and Castelo de Vide.
This spot is 50 yards from the Aire, a few opportunities for lakeside parking and apparently tolerated year round ( although very busy in summer ) I have photos of the actual Aire and coordinates, will post those when I get off the rig as don't have them with me


----------



## peejay

Kathy,

Can't take too much credit for that one (Alqueva) as it was recommended to me by someone on here. Great spot though.

Pete


----------



## peejay

A few more as per my previous list..

Almeida, Lovely little aire just outside the town walls, all free inc 2 electric points. Our first stopover in Portugal.

Costa de Lavos, close to sandy beach, all free inc showers.

Estrela, parking area in sleepy little town overlooking Bgem Alqueva.

Pete


----------



## Biglol

Was that the Loch Ness Monster I saw behind your van KITTYKAMPER


----------



## Biglol

Loriga river beach
I've taken a fancy to this place, we will go there later in the year


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

Thanks boys .... that's 2 more to add to the list
I've been reading about the river beaches with interest too and will certainly be checking some out when it's a bit warmer, that one looks great . That Costa de Lavos Aire looks far too good to be free Pete, at this rate my beloved France won't get a look in for a few years!!

You had me confused there with the Nessie comment .... till I looked back at the photo ...arf arf. You'll be able to see loads of Kites in Portugal, saw lots of red kites, some black kites, and 3 black shouldered kites !!
Eagles, vultures, birdies galore!
Where did you take the photo in your avatar? I was involved with the red kite re-introductions in Scotland, gorgeous birds


----------



## Biglol

Seen Kites in Portugal last year, the Kite in my avatar was taken at Gigrin Farm, Rhayader mid Wales. Take a look here www.ljbarber.uk to see where we have been. 
We went to Scotland and saw White Tailed Sea Eagles, Golden Eagles, Osprey and so on. On a FP site in the Pyrenees we saw both kites and buzzards all flying around on thermals together, been back there twice. 8)


----------



## Biglol

Never seen a Black Shouldered Kite, I didn't know there was one, I look forward to seeing one of those.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Sitting here near Caminha in the North, it occurs to me that it might be appropriate to mention Pingo Doce supermarkets.
They are without doubt the best supermarkets in the whole of Europe!
The food is good quality and reasonably priced but perhaps the best is the pre-cooked meals they sell. These somehow manage to taste like they are homemade yet they tell me they are made in a central factory somewhere so the quality is consistent.
Pingo Doce (the sweet drop) is almost enough reason for visiting Portugal all on their own!

Patrick


----------



## peejay

Quick update and a test of adding photos with the new system...


Pedrogao overnight spot by the dunes - Fresh catch being sorted being sorted - Everything else goes to the gulls......


Pete


ps - seems to work fine :thumbleft:


----------



## KITTYKAMPER

great pics Pete, when were they taken? is that a tolerated parking spot or an official one?


----------



## peejay

Hi Kathy, 


Its a 'tolerated' spot, taken late Sept 2013.


Pete


----------



## JackieP

We've just spent the winter in Portugal and have loved reading this thread and seeing the photos of all the places we've stayed. We loved the west coast and the barragems. We were welcomed by everyone we met and had a fantastic time. Currently on a wet Aire in France reminiscing about the blue skies, turquoise water and those yummy Pastel de Nata pastries!


----------

